# Valerian



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone else take this? What for, and how does it affect you?

I take about 4-8g before bed, it was helping me have a good sleep but seems to be wearing off. I don't feel less anxiety from it.

Or if anyone has links to good studies on it's effects, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## GettingBetterNow (Mar 27, 2011)

I just bought a bottle and have to try it tonight. Well see


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

valerian smells like dooti.


----------

